# 아는가



## Anatoli

바로셀로나를 *아는가*?
Do you know Barcelona?

Could you please explain what form of 알다 is 아는가?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Anatoli,
Not all too frequently used in daily conversations, the "-는가" interrogation makes things sound more literary and quite solemn, "serious" like what you'd find in the newspapers, on tv news, etc.


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you, I see there are some discussions about -은가/ -는가
https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/은가-는가.2838357/


----------

